# It Aint no festool



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Guys

Im no inventor but its simple i want a festool setup but i just bought a second trailer and even know I dont need advertising i pulled the trigger yesterday to get my signwritter on to it as if i dont get it done i never will

So this leads me to this mornings invention
As i need to save a few more dollars for a festool
Now that i spent $1600 on signs : (

Went to hardware store spent $60 : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

It works lol woo hoo no leakage no dust escapes 

To funny $90 vaccy $60 worth bits & pieces 
Old sander i bought and never used for the last 4yrs due to its crap dust catcher im so excited as i have been hand sanding this whole house

Cant wait to get a featool now : )


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm glad you did that Ben! :thumbsup: 

The festool type stuff looks awesome. But it's not the only way to go dustless. Ingenuity with regular tools can work great. 

:notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm glad you did that Ben! :thumbsup:
> 
> The festool type stuff looks awesome. But it's not the only way to go dustless. Ingenuity with regular tools can work great.
> 
> :notworthy:


Gday J

: ) I cant believe it is working : )

The new vaccy has a powerpoint on top and a two way switch ? If i turn my sander on vaccy comes on and then sander off the vaccy cuts off 
I was wondering what that was for lol 

Just hope the vaccy can handle being on for a while lol


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My Bosch sander probably has the same dust port as yours. I got a vac adapter off amazon for $8 and can hook it up to a vac hose. I also ordered the Bosch vac hose off amazon as it was 1/2 the festool price and the same style. I'll try to take a pic. Glad yours is working out! Bosch makes good stuff.


----------



## Git (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazon sells this adapter from Fein for $6.50
Amazon.com: Fein 921072K13 Step Adaptor: Home Improvement


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Some dewalts will fit the festool vac hose.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok my new setup is working well only problem is im one week behind on my job as i have been getting a little excited and over prepping : )

Its nearly 3pm normaly i would be on my way home but no i got excited to start sanding : ) 

Any way im sanding away happy as and its a grey rainy day and i thought this baby needs some lights sweet : )









Booger search light lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

A least is green :whistling2:


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

The festool advantage is that it truly sucks. Like..it won't lose any suck-power up to 98 feet of hose. That's a lot of sucking, and hosing. 

Ben, I like your setup. I've done similar in the past. I hope it really sucks for you.

-Chris


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Csheils said:


> The festool advantage is that it truly sucks. Like..it won't lose any suck-power up to 98 feet of hose. That's a lot of sucking, and hosing.
> 
> Ben, I like your setup. I've done similar in the past. I hope it really sucks for you.
> 
> -Chris


Gday
Chris yes it does suck : )

I just outlaid for new trailer plus signage for the trailer So it wont be until Next year until i get a festool setup now 

But i will be disappointed if it isnt much better than this one that seems to be working really well so for the price of $1800 in sydney i was quoted for the vac plus sander i would expect it to be three times better Anything less i would be disappointed

Can you tell me what the pros of a festool will be apart from suction which mine seems to have good suction

As i am now keen on this sort of prep whats the other big selling points with the festool compared
To my $90 vaccy : ) ang 5yr old orbital 

I do like how my vaccy has the powerpoint on top so when sander is plugged in and i turn my sander on the vaccy kicks in and then off when i turn the sander off 

What more will a festool do ?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> Gday
> Chris yes it does suck : )
> 
> I just outlaid for new trailer plus signage for the trailer So it wont be until Next year until i get a festool setup now
> ...


Raw power. Put any RO in straight orbital, attempt to hold it still, and explain to a doctor why your wrist is snapped. The gearing mechanisms are like 1950's Craftsman-built to last. That includes the sucking. There are two switches..one auto attachment, one for..cleaning. There are more attachments (much like apple, this is a company built from selling accessories) than you could hope for. 

You're a clean guy, you'd enjoy owning anything Festool. 30 day send back if you're not into it. 

The question is not "what more will a festool do?", it is..what cant your current set-up do that Festool can?

For one, lady's flock like the swallows to Capastrano. Secondly, it really, really sucks, and thirdly, it's some of the most precise gear that I've had the privilege of owning. 

My down side..I'd probably own a few three-deckers and another vehicle, but I opted for tools.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Csheils said:


> Raw power. Put any RO in straight orbital, attempt to hold it still, and explain to a doctor why your wrist is snapped. The gearing mechanisms are like 1950's Craftsman-built to last. That includes the sucking. There are two switches..one auto attachment, one for..cleaning. There are more attachments (much like apple, this is a company built from selling accessories) than you could hope for.
> 
> You're a clean guy, you'd enjoy owning anything Festool. 30 day send back if you're not into it.
> 
> ...



Sold : )

Gday Chris 

Thanks for that looks like my next purchase is a festool : )


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The dust control is great on the festool. As Cshells pointed out the Aggressive mode is fast. I keep mine in my truck now and use it all the time. Since you're a one man show you don't have to worry about employees not taking proper care of it. $1800 seems awful high. Is the exchange rate different there? My first setup with DTS-400 and Midi vac was less than half that. I have the RO-125 now too and could add another sander or vac before hitting $1800. As many here know its probably only a matter of time before I do. Cheers!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

penny saved is a penny earned .............cool you mad it work for you


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> The dust control is great on the festool. As Cshells pointed out the Aggressive mode is fast. I keep mine in my truck now and use it all the time. Since you're a one man show you don't have to worry about employees not taking proper care of it. $1800 seems awful high. Is the exchange rate different there? My first setup with DTS-400 and Midi vac was less than half that. I have the RO-125 now too and could add another sander or vac before hitting $1800. As many here know its probably only a matter of time before I do. Cheers!


Its money well spent. Some people have a problem and have to have every tool out there to be content. These sanders will not only pay for themselves immediately, they will make most painting contractors money immediately. 

I made a believer out of the two new guys last week. I think its cool that sanding is no longer the job no one wants to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool set up!




straight_lines said:


> Its money well spent. Some people have a problem aend have to have every tool out there to be content.


lol, the PT race to purchase and boast on the Graco ProShot was ridiculous...
Festool seems to be cooling a bit.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Cool set up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Festool sanders allow me to do jobs I probably couldn't be competitive enough to do without them. Honestly if you owned some you would understand. Box store sanders are really crap in comparison.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Cool set up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Festool pays for themselves imo.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Festool sanders allow me to do jobs I probably couldn't be competitive enough to do without them. Honestly if you owned some you would understand. Box store sanders are really crap in comparison.





Workaholic said:


> Festool pays for themselves imo.


Ok...christmas is coming up...you two should collaborate.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Ok...christmas is coming up...you two should collaborate.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I met Tommy in person a couple years ago. He is a straight shooter as I am too. So drink the green kool-aid. lol.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I met Tommy in person a couple years ago. He is a straight shooter as I am too. So drink the green kool-aid. lol.


My green isn't quite as green as you bigger shop guys 

Green kool aid is out of my budget currently.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> My green isn't quite as green as you bigger shop guys
> 
> Green kool aid is out of my budget currently.


I am small like you. I run myself and a guy or two during the peak.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am small like you. I run myself and a guy or two during the peak.


Fair enough.
My birthday is in February, you can save up a little longer and surprise me with a new festool then.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Fair enough.
> My birthday is in February, you can save up a little longer and surprise me with a new festool then.


Mine is in January so I hope you send me something good Kevin.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Mine is in January so I hope you send me something good Kevin.


I'll shoot Steve Richards a PM...If the package has been disturbed, do NOT accept it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I'll shoot Steve Richards a PM...If the package has been disturbed, do NOT accept it


Goodie goodie best regifter ever.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

It Ain't no Festool : (

But today I pimped out my Austool with a big hose : ) 
I went to the local hardware store trying to find something : ( in the end the longer pool hose has done the trick : ) 
Wow what a player using my Austool at new heights even made some custom lol ( paint hook gutter mounts **** I'm good )

Love it and the vaccy is still going strong it works well as it has the PowerPoint on top so when sander is plugged in and trigger pulled sander plus vaccy kicks in : )


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

How much suction is lost due to the length of the hose?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> How much suction is lost due to the length of the hose?


G'day Wolf 

A little but not much it worked really well


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Brilliant Ben! I love the gutter hooks too! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Brilliant Ben! I love the gutter hooks too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah




G'day Damon

My Sky hooks : ) they are universal they work on tree setups aswell 

As they say safety first : )





















Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

